# 2nd Quiz searchword



## David H (Feb 21, 2017)

*Find 20 things associated with lighting.







_______________________________________ 

The answers will appear here as they are guessed.
1. lowwattage
2. porch
3. spot
4. flash
5. halogen
6. standoff (as in wall lights)
7. garden
8. downlighter
9. chandelier
10. security
11. table
12. bedside
13. ceiling
14. reversing
15. indicator
16. uplighter
17. floor
18. stand
19. led
20. car


Good Luck*


----------



## Northerner (Feb 21, 2017)

Wattage


----------



## Robin (Feb 21, 2017)

Porch
Spot
Flashlight
Halogen
Gas
I can see several other words, like standoff, and dead, but can't think of a connection to lighting.


----------



## David H (Feb 21, 2017)

Northerner said:


> Wattage


Well done Alan (It's actually low wattage - bottom line)


----------



## David H (Feb 21, 2017)

Robin said:


> Porch
> Spot
> Flashlight
> Halogen
> ...


Well done Robin (gas is not in the list)


----------



## David H (Feb 21, 2017)

Robin said:


> standoff.


Well done Robin it is one of the list (wall lights)


----------



## Northerner (Feb 21, 2017)

Garden


----------



## David H (Feb 21, 2017)

Northerner said:


> Garden


Well done Alan (you're losing the run of yourself 2 in the one morning)


----------



## Robin (Feb 21, 2017)

Downlighter
Chandelier
Security
Bedside
Table
Ceiling


----------



## David H (Feb 21, 2017)

Robin said:


> Downlighter
> Chandelier
> Security
> Bedside
> ...


Woo Hoo well done Robin


----------



## Contused (Feb 21, 2017)

Reversing


----------



## David H (Feb 21, 2017)

Contused said:


> Reversing


Well done Contused


----------



## Matt Cycle (Feb 21, 2017)

Indicator
Uplighter
Floor


----------



## David H (Feb 21, 2017)

Matt Cycle said:


> Indicator
> Uplighter
> Floor


Well done Matt


----------



## Lindarose (Feb 21, 2017)

Gas


----------



## David H (Feb 21, 2017)

Lindarose said:


> Gas


Unfortunately 'gas' is not on the list - Robin found that too.


----------



## David H (Feb 22, 2017)

*CLUE TIME:

I have entered the first letter of the remaining words.*


----------



## Lindarose (Feb 22, 2017)

Side maybe?


----------



## David H (Feb 22, 2017)

Lindarose said:


> Side maybe?


Nope Lindarose look at the further clues below


----------



## David H (Feb 22, 2017)

*Further Clues

Go for a drive, be tall, some TV's
*


----------



## Matt Cycle (Feb 22, 2017)

Led
Stand (unless it's sauna )
Car


----------



## David H (Feb 22, 2017)

Matt Cycle said:


> Led
> Stand (unless it's sauna )
> Car


Well done Matt


----------

